# Oliver Heywood



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

Oliver Heywood, English Puritan (1630 -- May 4, 1702) was a Presbyterian minister whose ministry lasted more than 50 years. His _Works_ comprise five volumes, and include such treatises as _The Family Altar_ (see an excerpt here) and _Heart Treasure_ (1852 edition currently available on Ebay here - current high bid is $0.99).

More on his life and works may be found here and in _Meet the Puritans_, ed. by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson. 

_The Whole Works of the Rev. Oliver Heywood, B.A., Vol. I_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2007)

Oliver Heywood kept a diary which records that he "preached 3,027 sermons, kept 1,256 fasts, observed 314 thanksgiving days, and traveled 31,345 miles during the course of his ministry." -- _Meet the Puritans_, p. 343


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Oliver Heywood, _A Remedy for Decaying Religion_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

_Heart Treasure or The Furniture of a Soul_


----------

